# Hellava day up on the cache!



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This a bit of a mixed report as the purpose of this trip was to head out with my youngest daughter Justyce to help my brother and his girlfriend chase spikes and cows up on the south cache for the general archery elk hunt. Justyce and I were fortunate to catch a glimpse of a wallowed up 5x5 that had just finished thrashing in the wallow and walking within 5 yards of my bro and his girlfriend before busting them near the wallow they set up on. The bull spooked up the hill from the wallow and crossed paths with us up higher on the ridge as we were glassing for them. Made for a fun story to share when we met back up. This bull was absolutely covered in mud- so much that I thought it was moose at first.

But the highlight of the day and the reason this in the fishing section is as follows:

During mid day while justyce and I were tooling around camp, I decided it was time for me to give her a lesson in spot and stalk trout fishing in a small stream by camp that had a bunch of beaver ponds and toss some spinners. Here are some pics from the day.


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! Nice way to spend some time.

BTW I hope I didn't ruin one of your pictures as I drove by you last night  I thought you guys were just checking your phones.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Congrats! Nice way to spend some time.
> 
> BTW I hope I didn't ruin one of your pictures as I drove by you last night  I thought you guys were just checking your phones.


Haha! No way! That's awesome! I was actually done taking pics when you went by and we were all just taking advantage of the phone service way up there to check in with family.

We all outta tag the sides of our wheelers and horses with our screen names so we can all say hi when we run across each other like that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

HAHA true story!
We call that location the phone booth and use it a lot.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love the fish porn!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a great weekend! Logan canyon has to be one of my favorite places! Congrats on your fish and memories made!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That's awesome, nothing beats casting a line while relaxing mid-day on an elk hunt! Well, I suppose quartering an elk you shot that morning might beat fishing but you get the idea.


----------

